# Ladyfingers - Barbie - As Promised! Glitter & Sparkle Party Dresses



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

These dresses are knit with #3 US needles (I use circs), with #2 (fine) fingering yarn and lots of glitter/sparkle long and short strand eyelash yarn, furry long and short strand eyelash yarn, and very fine metallic yarn. Change to #8 needles for the skirts. After hipline completed, increase in every stitch for full skirt.

The pattern is either the basic top with capped sleeves to the waist, then a sparkly skirt, or the sleeveless dress top to either a long glittery gown or short sparkly party dresses, as described below.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

All are very pretty!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thankyou again!


----------



## bedmonds1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Soooo cute! I love your designs.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

These are all gorgeous ~

are you just showing them all to us, or did you design the patterns and do you have them for sale?
I didn't see a website or link in your post -

thanks ~
: )


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow they are all gorgeous, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

NY Hummer said:


> These are all gorgeous ~
> 
> are you just showing them all to us, or did you design the patterns and do you have them for sale?
> I didn't see a website or link in your post -
> ...


oh, gosh, am I dum!
I see now that you have the *patterns* written above each photo-guess I'm just too much of a routine person - 
so use to a pattern being all written out.........
use this needle....
use this yarn....
check your gauge...
cast on # stitches........
etc.

sorry for being so foolish ~
and THANK you for these patterns - 
you'll make my grand-daughter happy with some new Barbie dresses I can knit now for her!
: )


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Those are beautiful and unique designs.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful designs, as usual! Thanks!!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

They are all beautiful.Thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Love the burgundy with the beads....they are all stunning.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

very beautiful--your variety is amazing and so much fun.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

THanks for sharing.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I just love your beautiful doll clothes. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## Eos632 (Mar 4, 2014)

Are the instructions for the tops in your post? I can't find them. Thanks.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Eos632 said:


> Are the instructions for the tops in your post? I can't find them. Thanks.


I did the same thing!!
[sometimes the simplest things are what we don't see! LOL! -
don't feel bad, I said the same thing [look back at first page of these posts!]
her directions are written above each photo, for that dress design - happy knitting : )


----------



## Eos632 (Mar 4, 2014)

I still can't find instructions for the cap sleeve top or the strapless top. Sorry to be so dense.


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Thankyou once again for great ideas


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Very pretty, lots of work. Nice colours.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

As always beautiful work ,thank you for sharing !


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.....I love them all.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my, those are so pretty!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful dresses. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Eos632 said:


> I still can't find instructions for the cap sleeve top or the strapless top. Sorry to be so dense.


Go to the search button and type in Ladyfingers Barbie knits. You will see lots of patterns for dolls that she has designed. You will find the instructions there.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Eos632 said:


> I still can't find instructions for the cap sleeve top or the strapless top. Sorry to be so dense.


Go to the search button and type in Ladyfingers Barbie knits. You will see lots of patterns for doll clothes that she has designed. You will find the instructions there.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks, they are great


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW! All are gorgeous, can't decide which one i like the best.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Ladyfingers, YOU are a master! These dresses are so lovely. Thank you.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Ladyfingers, you are truly giffted. Such beautiful, creative work. Lucky dolls.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Thay are all so beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I love how you take a pattern and make a variety of dresses. you are very creative!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Love them all..Thank you so much for the patterns..


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice, I feel like I am watching a Barbie "dancing with the stars"


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you. You are so creative!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely patterns Elaine :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry, I forget that there are always newcomers to this fabulous website - and they have no clue to what I'm referring to when I say "basic top with capped sleeves", or "sleeveless dress top". I e-mailed over 1,000 copies of the Barbie Handout, and the 3 handouts for the American Girl doll. Then I got smart and began posting the patterns directly to this site - Knitting Paradise Forum. The four handout booklets are also posted to this website, thanks to one of our members - "Daeanarah", who is really Rhyanna from Oregon in real life. She has been posting every Ladyfingers pattern in one location - for easy access by knitters. 

Go up to "Search", type in the box "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", and click the Search box again. This will take you to a long thread - 7 pages long. Daeanarah has posted the patterns (in the Comments section) by TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photos on your computer - for easy printing.

Daeanarah tries to keep up-to-date with the PDF buttons, but she may not have posted the "Glittery & Sparkly Fancy Party Dresses" yet.....give her a few days.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful,thanks


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

They are all beautiful, you have excelled again!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

How did you know I purchased a lot of sparkly wool yesterday at a sale for .50c each. These are so lovely I cannot decide which one to start with.
I visited my GD last week and she had the AG Doll wedding dress on the baby bear, from Pat's pattern, that I made her. Looked really good. Thanks for your new patterns.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Your patterns are always wonderful & these are no exception, just lovely.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. As always, you have created some more beautiful doll dresses. How can we ever thank you enough? I still wonder how you have time for anything else. lol


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Barbie is certainly ready to party in style :thumbup: I am always awed by your creative designs - Thank you for sharing your gift :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here are the pictures with some instructions in PDF.

Awesome as usual Elaine. No disappointments here.


Happy Crafting 

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Here are the pictures with some instructions in PDF.
> 
> Awesome as usual Elaine. No disappointments here.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rhyanna for the PDF of these patterns. We really appreciate your help.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

You are welcome.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

so fancy--I love "em!!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Where is the Basic pattern? These are gorgeous!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Suesknits said:


> Where is the Basic pattern? These are gorgeous!


Use search for Ladyfingers. She is very talented and creative and has generously shared patterns for Barbie, American Girl and the 4-5" cradle dolls. I think she posted a few pages back about the patterns. I can't remember which page.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

do a search for Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns 

there you will find her patterns in pdf format for American Girl, Barbie-Ken, Itty Bitty Baby, and Cutie dolls.

Here are a few of the Barbie patterns to get you started.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Daeanarah:

I posted the glittery fancy party dresses with the instructions for knitting each dress just above the photos. I see when you posted the PDF pages that the instructions are not included.

I think if there are new members here they should be notified to go to "Search" and type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", then scroll through 7 pages with Comments by Daeanarah, who lists the pattern TITLE followed by "download". Click on "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on their computer - for easy printing.

Thanks again for posting all of my Ladyfingers patterns here on this KP website.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Elaine

Well I copied it verbatim, so the instructions should be with each dress. 

I will see if I can locate the basic tops, etc and include with these

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna

I just checked. What you posted above is what is in the pdf.

I am looking to where i placed the basic top directions for Barbie.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Daeanarah/Rhyanna:

I went to your comment above re posting the Glittery Fancy Dresses with a PDF download button. I saw ONLY pictures of the dresses. There were no instructions included in your posting.

I posted these dresses with instructions written in the TITLE box for the attachments, not in the body of the posting. Is that why I can't see any instructions when I pull it up?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Elaine

I think so. Attachments only appear in the body of the text.
If you'd like, email me the instructions and I'll include them in the pdf's. 

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> Burgandy basic top with capped sleeves - all done in yarn with built-in tiny multi-colored beads. #8 needles for skirt. Incr. in every stitch at hipline.


I just love all your patterns...thank you so much for sharing and continuing with posting them...I don't have any young GD's, they have out grown Barbie, but I still play with them, make furniture, accessories, placemats, food and crochet doilies and pillows etc... I will never out grow my barbies... with I was young, I only had a few things...maybe you will remember Barbie with the wigs... I still have mine... loved how I could change her hair... anyway just wanted to say thank you for all you do for us in this wouderful community here at KP... but I do have a question about the one dress...

What stitch did you use to do the skirt? looks lacy with use of yo's... 
thanks again
Cynthia


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Cynthia:

The yarn for the burgandy dress with the built-in multi-colored beads was a #2 fine fingering yarn and had a very solid look when using the smaller needles. However, when I switched to #8US circular needle, the yarn was so fine (thin) that it does look like I used a lacy stitch. Not so - it was still just stockinette stitch - knit 1 row, purl 1 row. I didn't want to do any fancy stitch because I wanted to show off the beads and thought they would look better with just the plain stockinette stitch.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> Cynthia:
> 
> The yarn for the burgandy dress with the built-in multi-colored beads was a #2 fine fingering yarn and had a very solid look when using the smaller needles. However, when I switched to #8US circular needle, the yarn was so fine (thin) that it does look like I used a lacy stitch. Not so - it was still just stockinette stitch - knit 1 row, purl 1 row. I didn't want to do any fancy stitch because I wanted to show off the beads and thought they would look better with just the plain stockinette stitch.


oh...ok cool... thank you...


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF

Enjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the PDF, Rhyanna. We really appreciate it.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Judy

THanks you are welcome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## judithsnow (Nov 6, 2016)

These are SO pretty! Ladyfingers scores again.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

They are beautiful Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## CindyKinney (Apr 5, 2015)

Hummer, don't feel too bad. You're not the only one who expects a pattern to be like that. I love her patterns, but I do find this way of showcasing and sharing these patterns hard to find and difficult to match up a specific photo with a specific pattern as a result.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

cindy all her patterns are now in one place. In the center of the post, is the title of the pattern with a download link. The Pattern is in PDF Format. which makes it easier to download. The pattern also includes a picture of the outfit.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

Rhyanna


----------



## GrammaDeb (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi there! Your outfits are so beautiful!!!!  My granddaughters are just starting to play with Barbies, and I would love to be able to make some of your patterns for them. How do I go about being added to your mailing list for patterns? Thank you


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

GrammaDeb: All of the knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted right here on the KP Forum. Go to the top of the page, click on "Search", then type in the search box the following:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"

"Ladyfingers - Barbie patterns"

"Ladyfingers - American Girl patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 5" itty bitty baby doll patterns"

Happy knitting!

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker, Southern California


----------



## GrammaDeb (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely patterns and so generous of you to share for free. Thank you so much. xx


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

she did design them herself. they are here and are free just don't sell the pattern.
In the center of the post, is the title of the pattern with a download link. The Pattern is in PDF Format. which makes it easier to download. The pattern also includes a picture of the outfit.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

she did design them herself. they are here and are free just don't sell the pattern.
In the center of the post, is the title of the pattern with a download link. The Pattern is in PDF Format. which makes it easier to download. The pattern also includes a picture of the outfit.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

try here
she did design them herself. they are here and are free just don't sell the pattern.
In the center of the post, is the title of the pattern with a download link. The Pattern is in PDF Format. which makes it easier to download. The pattern also includes a picture of the outfit.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

you'll have to scroll as these are all the patterns she designed and shared. she just asks that you not sell the patterns.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

It is so kind of Ladyfingers to post and of course l wouldn’t dream of selling anybody’s patterns but thank you for taking the time to post the information for me. My young granddaughter will love the Little outfits - especially the sparkly dress that caught my eye. Anything sparkly, Pink and frilly and little Raena will love it. Thank you. xx


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

your welcome

Rhyanna



Dollychris said:


> It is so kind of Ladyfingers to post and of course l wouldn't dream of selling anybody's patterns but thank you for taking the time to post the information for me. My young granddaughter will love the Little outfits - especially the sparkly dress that caught my eye. Anything sparkly, Pink and frilly and little Raena will love it. Thank you. xx


----------

